# DHEA - where to buy?



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi ladies,

For those of you taking DHEA, can I ask where you are buying them from?

Many thanks

Sweets x


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Sweets D  

I use 21st Century Healthcare DHEA. It can be bought from Amazon but is currently unavailable, so my last order was from iherb.com. Its in California but delivery was within 2 days and very reasonable price. I use this brand as they are pharmaceutical grade. 

Hope that helps

Barbs71 x


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Barbs, that's great 

Sweets x


----------



## Sweets_D (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG, there's so many on there!    Which one do I choose   I'm needing a 50 mg dose apparently.
Thanks, Sweets x


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi sweets how are you ? 


I got my dhea from the actual company dhea.com as its not licensed here I thought that was the only place to get it, you can get it in 25mg and 50mg tablets, for a pot of 180 25mg tabs I paid about £48 including p&p, hope that helps Hun 
Yazz xxx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm on 3 x 25mg tabs a day at the moment.  We got them from DHEA.com I think (hubby sorted it) and I don't think we paid quite that much.  They are labelled 'Fountain of Life' and made by McPherson labs.


We were told to make sure we got 'ultra micronised' DHEA if that helps.


When hubby gets back tomorrow I can ask him exactly where they came from if you like.


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Sweets - how are you girly?

Can I ask how you know what dose you need? I've had a look and most folks seem to be on 75 - was thinking of getting some, but don't think clinic approves so doing a bit of guessing   Do you need a blood test or anything first to check your base levels? Have also heard it can affect progesterone.....I think I should talk to GP!

S x


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies. Am happy we have all found the energy to move forward and look to the future. I'm also going to start to take these but again how do you know what dose and are there any side effects? Has it been proven that it increases egg quality? 
Xx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there.  


I was told to take it at this dose (75 mg) by my current consultant at Fertility for Life in London.  I'm taking it for 3 months before starting an IVF cycle.


I'm not sure if I understood it quite correctly, but I think he said that DHEA helps to stop eggs that don't mature enough before you ovulate each month getting 'wasted'.  I suppose they somehow stay there and wait for next month instead.  If anyone knows better, please correct me if I have misunderstood!


----------



## IwillKeepTrying (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi ladies. This seems to be my subject of the month.

As I'm living in Singapore where DHEA is sold only by prescription, I can only get what they have, which is not micronised. I've (DH actually) since ordered micronised from Amazone, but like Maisie mentioned, the one from dhea.com seems pretty good and I will also get that.

Since we're talking DHEA, and as I'm really really really hoping this is what is going to make or break us in TTC have 3 failed IVFs, I would like to ask anyone who is or has taken DHEA (this would be a good one for Agate):

1) Are you doing this on your own, or with guidance from a doctor?

2) Does your main fertility doctor approve / recommend DHEA?

3) Did you get a DHEAS / your DHEA levels tested?

I'll answer my own questions:
1) On my own

2) Our doctor gave the prescription, but considers this 'unproven' and experimental, and referred us to another doctor for DHEA and possibly Human Growth Hormone treatment (which we're not doing)

3) No, but I think I should

Here's some info on DHEAS (not DHEA): 
http://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=infertility101&id=193

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003717.htm

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

This is hopeful (I haven't read it all yet though): http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Fertility---Infertility---IVF/DHEA-and-IVF/show/416979

/links


----------

